# metal halide pendant for 40g breeder



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

After pulling the rim off my 40g (36"x18"x18") breeder I think I would like to go with a pendant style light. Is it doable to light the entire tank with one 150W pendant or is the tank to long? If not maybe a single 250W raised up higher? What do you think?

I searched but couldn't really find this issue addressed. If it has been and I just missed it the link will do.

Thanks


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

It's do-able. Years ago my ex used to keep rose anemones and tridacnid clams in a 40 breeder lit by a 175w halide, with the bulb about 10" above the tank. Corners weren't as bright as the center, but were still lit well enough for keeping corals.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

No it's not adequate. MH pendants will cover a 2'x2' square at most.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

That tank I mentioned was set up for four and half years, Bob. Want to try telling me again that it doesn't work?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Last I checked corals != to freshwater plants.  Search the forums and you will find a 2x2 footprint is the norm.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> Last I checked corals != to freshwater plants.  Search the forums and you will find a 2x2 footprint is the norm.


You're absolutely right when you say corals != freshwater plants. Corals need far more light - as a general rule - than freshwater plants do. So if it worked for the one, it should be more than adequete for the other.

But leaving that aside, a quick glance at ADG's homepage ( http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/ ) shows a photo of a 36" long freshwater planted tank (an ADA 90P) lit by centrally mounted fixture which looks to be an ADA Grand Solar I, consisting of 1 x 150w halide and 2 x 36w PCs.

And you're also right that 2x2 footprints are the norm, but that doesn't mean they're the only option. Current USA, Hamilton Technology and several other manufacturer's do offer 36" halide fixtures with only one halide bulb. I won't pretend that they give even coverage over the 36" length of the tank; in my first post I did say the corners would be dimmer than the middle. However, it's really not by a significant amount as long the bulb is mounted far enough above the tank, and is a horizontal rather than a vertical mount. These days it's very easy to find MH pendants with horizontally mounted bulbs manufactured by most of the major lighting companies, so availability shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

it really depends on the reflector's spread pattern. One should be enough, it might be dim in the upper corners, maybe. 2 would be overkill, and a 250 might be too much as well, unless you could raise it really high, but then you'd be spreading light all over the room too. I'd recommend 1 - 150w HQI MH raised high enough that the main light spread covers enough of the tank to satisfy your taste and you should be pleasantly suprised with your results.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. I emailed ADG about it and as Cholly said ADA typically uses a Solar 1 over a 90P which is about the same size as 40g breeder. I assume there is nothing unique about the pattern of their reflector. 

I think I'm going to go for it. The Solar 1 is definitely sexy but I'm not sure if I can convince the wife it's worth $480, but it's worth a try. "But it really goes with your furniture and even comes with a special bulb.":violin:


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Good luck 
If that doesn't end up getting approval, you can get some nice alternatives for a little more than half that price. PFO makes a nice 150w HQI pendant with an electronic ballast for just under $300 or so. One dealer I know who carries it is Premium Aquatics, at http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...roduct_Code=PFO-HQI150ESYS&Category_Code=PFOp

Another dealer who you might find to be worth browsing their lighting section is Marine Depot, www.marinedepot.com


----------

